# Good news on the energy front,maybe?.



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Atomic Goal: 800 Years of Power From Waste
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/09/25/b...l-800-years-of-power-from-waste.html?hpw&_r=0


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I hope it works out! 

I have often wondered why they have never tried this before. I mean, plain ol' raw uranium ore from the ground is so weak it can be handled easily without any safety gear - - - yet nuclear fuel waste is so hot it needs to stay in water filled pools? It never made much sense to me.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

LincTex said:


> I hope it works out!
> 
> I have often wondered why they have never tried this before. I mean, plain ol' raw uranium ore from the ground is so weak it can be handled easily without any safety gear - - - yet nuclear fuel waste is so hot it needs to stay in water filled pools? It never made much sense to me.


On the news some time ago a college student made a atomic generator using waste material very small and powerful enough to power several hundred homes.
UPower, a company founded by NSE graduate students Jacob DeWitt and Joseph Yurko and NSE alumna Caroline Cochran, won the competition. They are developing a 1.5 megawatt container-sized nuclear thermoelectric generator that is designed to provide reliable and economic electricity and process heat for remote communities.
Also.Norway uses waste and garbage as eco-friendly fuel
http://eslkevin.wordpress.com/2013/09/26/norway-uses-waste-and-garbage-as-eco-friendly-fuel/


----------

